# Theme Ideas



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

I am looking to transition into a new theme for my haunt. Currently, I have one haunt that is themed as a 3D/Dark Maze with clowns. The other is an asylum theme. I am looking to transition the Asylum into a new theme over the next couple of years. I have a few theme ideas for the replacement but I wanted to get input from others and hear their ideas. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

What are your ideas Kenny?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have pictures of the current asylum set up? Also, by "transition", is the plan to do gradual replacements of items in the current set up or find a way to re-purpose them?


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

I am looking to do a slow transition over the next 3 years or so. We would change a few sections each year. I am thinking of a haunted prison theme. That way, we can re-use most of the walls and some of the props from the Asylum. The prison sounds like the easiest transition but I wanted input form others. I am not necessarily looking for the easiest and least expensive transition. Here are some pics form the current Asylum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would transition beautifully into either a haunted prison or a haunted castle theme.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I sure hope I can get to Memphis this year and see this. I like the prison idea too. I also think of "Silent Hill" atmosphere in the hospital where those nurses were. That still creeps me out thinking about them!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

in the prison you can still have a hospital wing for your medical horrors/diabolical experiments, and a morgue. Executions of course; electric chair and/or gas chamber. Maybe a torture chamber. How about a ruined section of the "dungeon" where the walls are collapsing in, or a failed escape tunnel, and the undead and giant spiders are everywhere. Ummmm... A spot where the inmates have taken over and are doing some sort of black rites; you can have your prison guard human sacrifice and demon summonings. Hmmm... all I can think of at the moment.


----------

